# Raptors @ Bobcats, Dec. 10th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (3-17) @ *Charlotte Bobcats* (5-15)
December 10th, 2005, 7:30 PM EST
Rogers SportsNet Ontario

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CALDERON, JOSE" TITLE="CALDERON, JOSE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jcalderon0.jpg">







<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Jose Calderon, Mike James, Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*





































*Brevin Knight, Kareem Rush, Gerald Wallace, Emeka Okafor, Melvin Ely*</center>


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Yay first one to post in the Game Thread.

Raps going to win this game for sure.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

Okafor brings out the best in Bosh usually. We should win this.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

gonna b a close game...i hope.

not saying we're gonna win though.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Gonna be a great game. 

Great matchups:

Felton vs. Calderon
Graham vs. Wallace
Bosh vs. Okafor/May
Charlie vs. May/Okafor


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ive got a cold so Im prolly gonna watch the whole game. I hate getting sick.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

VERY important game in gaining some morale and respectability. Bobcats aren't a bad team these days so it's no gimme but I think the boys will come our with a win here.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

lets not forget..the bobcats beat us last year, at this point in the season we cannot be saying anything about "this is going to be a good game" or "we will win this one easily, were beter then them" because the truth of the matter is that we are not better then them record-wise atleast, there is only one team that we are "Better" then and thats Atlanta,we can take any games lightly and have to fight for everything...im hoping for a blowout for us...lets hope we win...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Cats had a tough loss to Philly last night. Hopefully they're walking wounded. We can use the win.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

cant w8 2 wake up and catch the whole game review,,, i hate being ill 2 airjordan lol...

GO RAPTORS


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Last Season I Watched All 82 Games For The Raptors (Full Games)
This Year, I Watched Only One Game > (Vs. Heat)

Damn - I Hope We Get This One Tho :clap:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

winnable but i dont think we will


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

wow game is jus about 2 tip off and no1 is around av battled ma illness so i will rite this 1 out


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

GAME TIME

Lets Go Raptors.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

bosh gets first points of the game.., 

foul by hoffa


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

woah 8-2 down the just blitzed 8 quik points


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors better watch those costly turnovers and early fouls or this is gonna be another long night.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

they just keep hittin everything


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Awww. Toronto turnovers. This isn't looking good for the Raps.
18-11 Bobcats.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

raps stringin sum points 2 geva and seems they listened 2 me cos they started missin lol


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

charlie on fire 

4 mins 3points 3 boards n a steal


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

we really are playin well rite now behind by 1 

graham hit 2 free throws


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raps are commin back. The Bobcats are really struggling.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

CHARLIE CHARLIE CHARLIE

2 free thows more and another steal seeting up a layup for graham 

dwn by 1


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

tied ball game..

bonner and rose on the floor EWW


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

25-24 Raptors - End of 1st


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

end of 1st raps up by 1

good start by bosh charlie and graham


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Haha Mike James got away with a walk.

CHARLIE V for THREE


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Graham 4 Three 

Rookies Have 7 Each


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

charlie with a gr8 stat line 

9 6 and 3 steals


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps down by 3 at the half. 

Down by 11? Yikes.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

end of the first half 

raps down by three 

matt bonner showing some great hustle at the end of the quarter dnt like the roatation mitchell is running 2 nite


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Knight's had quite the resurgence with the Cats. Did he have injury problems previous or what?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Some Raptors Half-Time Stats:

50-53 Bobcats.

*Morris Peterson* - 14 mins, 4 rebs, 3 pts
*Chris Bosh* - 15 mins, 4 rebs, 2 blocks, 11 pts
*Mike James* - 14 mins, 2 assists, 8 pts
*Jose Calderon* - 16 mins, 3 rebs, 2 assists, 1 steal, 2 pts
*Jalen Rose* - 9 mins, 1 reb, 1 assist, 2 pts
*Matt Bonner* - 13 mins, 3 rebs, 1 assist, 1 block, 7 pts
*Joey Graham* - 11 mins, 4 rebs, 1 assist, 8 pts
*Charlie Villanueva* - 14 mins, 6 rebs, 3 steals, 9 pts


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Tight game here as expected. 

Tied at 57.

Go Hoff. 3 rebounds in the 3rd.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

nice to hoff getting extended minutes in the 2nd half


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh with 13 points on 4 made field goals.

Hoff with his 4th board of the quarter.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hoff with another rebound and the score.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hoffa with his 6th board of the night.

Power layup by Araujo!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps on the run! I'm loving it, even on the radio (thank god not EVERY game is blacked out).


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh with a sick dunk.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh with the dunk off the inbounds! 

And the tech.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey, I don't get this. You know on The Fan590 right? Why are some games blacked out and some aren't? I thought that "Due to NBA regulations" The Fan590 isn't allowed to broadcast anymore games onto the internet.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

I think it's just home games


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

OMG my brother would rather watch the grinch :curse:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

madman said:


> OMG my brother would rather watch the grinch :curse:


LMAO, how old is he?
Do you only have one TV in your house or something?
lol, just tell him to s***w off.
Its a pretty good game now, 83-81 Bobcats.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Get Hoffa back in there


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

CHARLIE V with a sick reverse layup.
85-83 Raptors.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow what a spin move by bosh


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

AirJordan™ said:


> LMAO, how old is he?
> Do you only have one TV in your house or something?
> lol, just tell him to s***w off.
> Its a pretty good game now, 83-81 Bobcats.


he is 16 and i have 2 but my mom is using the other, were watching the game now tho


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

bosh taking the cats to school


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh with 24 and 10? Damn he's good.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors win. Book it.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

Houston just signed joeys brother.

What's up with the rebounding? Put hoffa back in sam!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps getting killed on their defensive boards. But Bosh keeps getting to the line.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah Mo.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

jose going to the deck, taps call time


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

"Get out the salami and cheese, this ball game is over." - Chuck Swirsky


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

No Chuck No don't call the game with 1:20 left!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh growing in front of my ears-

28 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

CB4 is clutch, send him to houston, 30 for bosh


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Bosh growing in front of my ears-
> 
> 28 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks.


Another double double. Wow, how many double doubles does Chris Bosh have so far this season?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

We have one of the best scoring big men in the game today. Feels nice.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Man it feels good to win.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

AirJordan™ said:


> Another double double. Wow, how many double doubles does Chris Bosh have so far this season?


 8 i belive


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

YEAH!!!!!!!!! We win.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors Win! Raptors Win! Raptors Win! Raptors Win! Get out the Salami and Cheese, this ball game is over.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

nice win boys


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Great, much-needed win. 

I'm off to bed. Go celebrate.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

good win...nice to see some team chemistry at the end,...the laker loss spoiled what looks to be a nice streak of good hustle games...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

And if you're not going out to celebrate, give our man CB4 a couple more allstar votes.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

:banana:
Damn it feels good to win.

I checked the stats at the half and Joey got 9 and 4 in 11 minutes. Why did he only play 2 mins in the 2nd half?????


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't know why Charlotte made their push so early in the fourth. They put everything they had on the table early and had nothing left by the end of the game. Maybe that was the point... back to backs are always tough but they are a young team so I don't know if it should be their strategy to blow it open or burn out with so much time left.

CB4 was impossible to guard for them tonight. I don't think he's as tough an assignment as the broadcast crew leads us to believe--a physical veteran that doesn't foul usually throws him right off--but there was no answer for him tonight. Another night with 5 assists, too. Great offensive game. On the other end he was about how he normally is, standing up straight too much and letting people get under and around him, but he got some swats so I guess it's an improvement.

Remind me again why Sactown gave up on Gerald Wallace?

And Chuck called the game way too early. A 7 point game, which became a 5 point game with about 80 seconds on the clock--are you kidding me? I guess he figured we'd keep going to Bosh, and we did, but yikes, try not to jinx the kids, Chuck!

Where was Hoff? I thought he was doing well. Charlie had a nice game, so maybe that's why we didn't see much of the Beast in the second half. I'll never know how Araujo can earn more minutes in Sam's system since he treats him the same whether he's doing good or bad.

Speaking of Charlie he got after it on the glass, obviously pumped about playing Meka. I'll take 3 steals and 4 offensive rebounds no problem. Good on him.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Good won for the Raps! Cats were quick too quick which is prolly why they got burned out before the game ended. I miss about 3-5 mins of the 4th due to blackout, is it just me or did this happen to anybody else? ( im from pickering). NOw let's go back on that streak and win some more!!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Bosh took some responsibility tonight, GG, CV did very vell to read off the Bosh double team.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

CrookedJ said:


> No Chuck No don't call the game with 1:20 left!


He seems to do that a lot, I recall one time he did that and the Raptors ended up losing. Good thing it didn't happen tonight, everytime the Bobcats came within one I was always confident that Bosh would immediately respond and that's exactly what happened. It feels good knowing the other team has no answer for our star player. 4 wins baby, oh yeh.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, was anyone impressed with Sean May tonight?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good game, but we gave up a lot of offensive rebounds in the 4th quarter that kept the Bobcats in it. Hopefully that's not a sign of things to come for next time.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Also, was anyone impressed with Sean May tonight?


Impressed with how easily he got taken to school by Bosh?
Yes.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Also, was anyone impressed with Sean May tonight?


No.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ That's what I'm saying. May didn't look good at all.


Anyways, just watched the post game interviews. Didn't realize we scored on our last 13 possessions. Pretty impressive stat.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good to see that we didn't just crash and burn when the Bobcats went on that 11-0 run. We're 3-2 this month now aren't we? Hopefully we can keep this up.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

is anybody noticing Bosh's assist numbers for the past few games? He is really starting to learn to pass that rock. He is really looking Garnettesque more and more these days, and again tonight he showed me that potential to take over ball games. Once he starts doing that on a nightly basis, i think our loosing days and basement creeping days will be over and we could return to the glory days. i really cant wait...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

god damn sorry for stoppin postin i collapsed of tired ness (not literally dnt worry) 

luks like we played well gr8 game by bosh and charlie

GO RAPS


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Anyways, just watched the post game interviews. Didn't realize we scored on our last 13 possessions. Pretty impressive stat.


i guess all the late-game losses at the beginning of the season paid off.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

We got a little lucky tonight with Ely out and then Okafor going down.

Raps should have put the game away after building an 11 point lead or so. Bobcats went small and killed us on the O boards with Jumaine Jones and Wallace.

Calderon had the worst game of his life. I couldn't believe he kept getting picked off. He wanted MoP and others to keep coming toward the pass but they don't do that in the nba.

MoP was ice cold until the end and Jalen gave us nothing in very limited minutes. Although I did see Jalen hustle on D tonight.

Everyone else stepped up nicely and played with great energy.

Mike James is back. Joey Graham was playing angry out there. Bonner had a nice night. Hoffa was big in the 3rd Q. Charlie brought big time energy in the first half. And of course Bosh was awesome. A complete game from him tonight with 4 blocks.

Disappointing how we let Charlotte back in the game down the stretch but hopefully the confidence from another win will carry over to the next few games like the Atlanta win did.

I would have liked to see Hoffa come back in to protect our lead and create space under our D boards. It woud have been worth a try for a couple of possessions as Charlie was getting killed by JJ.

I said on draft night that the Bobcats had a horrible draft. May is way too small to be a great pro. He's Lonny Baxter all over again. Take a look at his Chicago measurements - no way he was an early lotto pick. And Felton was questionable with all the talent on the board and 2 PGs already taken. This draft could screw them up for a long time.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> Calderon had the worst game of his life. I couldn't believe he kept getting picked off. He wanted MoP and others to keep coming toward the pass but they don't do that in the nba.


The 2 major issues Jose experienced tonight -
a) Leaving his feet and then making the pass - this really leaves you w/ very little options given that you're airborne and likely to make the dish to the person you've already designated as the recipient; he did this more than once and against a team like the Bobcats that thrives on steals vis-a-vis Wallace and Brevin Knight, it's not a prudent tactic...
b) Not understanding that the passing lanes he's become accustomed to are going to be squeezed off in particular against Charlotte by Wallace, who is hungry enough on defense to close them @ every given opportunity - Jack commented on this throughout the entire game, but to no avail - as L777's mentioned, this could be curtailed w/ teammates moving towards the pass, but it's not as prevalent behavior as it is over in Europe...



lucky777s said:


> I said on draft night that the Bobcats had a horrible draft. May is way too small to be a great pro. He's Lonny Baxter all over again. Take a look at his Chicago measurements - no way he was an early lotto pick. And Felton was questionable with all the talent on the board and 2 PGs already taken. This draft could screw them up for a long time.


Playing to home state products may indeed hamper the Bobcats in the future - I didn't really think that Felton ever demonstrated why he was such a ballyhooed recruit coming out of high school during his run @ UNC - the range for May's game may be b/w the aforementioned Baxter and Michael Sweetney (this year's stats) or a Robert Traylor...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Couldn't watch the game (stupid Habs game on), but from the sounds of it, we played a good one in the end.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Also, was anyone impressed with Sean May tonight?


No, not really. He wasn't playing that well last night.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Bosh was a Man amongst boys last night

That just might have been his most dominant performance in the NBA. The takes, the spin, the drives just blew me away!!!!! It was the brilliant one man performances that we haven't really seen since the VC days. 

On top of the great performance, Bosh put this team on his back and got them this win. Bosh was clutch, but I'll be looking for him to repeat this against better teams and stronger defenders if he truly wants to get to that elite level.

Mo Pete, now what infuriated me the most was not him missing shots, but him getting constantly outworked for the several offensive rebounds that his man got on the offensive end. The same goes for Matt Bonner, except dude tries his *** off, but looks like a 4-foot midget out there trying to get rebounds that he never will get.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

TRON said:


> Bosh was a Man amongst boys last night
> 
> That just might have been his most dominant performance in the NBA. The takes, the spin, the drives just blew me away!!!!! It was the brilliant one man performances that we haven't really seen since the VC days.


Yeah those were some sick plays/dunks.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Speedythief!*
> 
> Remind me again why Sactown gave up on Gerald Wallace?


I was thinking something similar....the offensive rebounds, the defense/blocks, cutting off the passing lanes, he was causing all kinds of problems!!!!!

then he goes and air balls a free throw, pretty much summing up his game as a one dimensional player that releys too much athletism and nothing more.

somebody get this kid a J!!!!


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

how can u say hes one dimensional after everything u just said
ur being hypocritical

its safer to say, hes one dimension away from being a great player n reliable contributer on a good team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

think thats wat skywalker meant 

he mite have also meant he is defensivily orientated and his offense aint all that 

anyways i like charlottes future and there picks sean may is good,, 1 bad game that wasnt even that bad and all this hate..


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originallyposted by *open mike !*
> 
> how can u say hes one dimensional after everything u just said
> ur being hypocritical
> ...


good point, but

what I meant by one dimensional is that his entire game is based around his amazing athletism.... dunking, running, jumping, ect... these elements IMO do only represent one dimension of the game.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow......the next Raps game is against the Bulls on Wednesday.
We can win that game. The Bulls would prolly be a bit tired since they are playing back-to-back games, and the Raps will be fully rested since they had 3 days off. :banana: :clap: :banana:


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

wow


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

AirJordan™ said:


> Wow......the next Raps game is against the Bulls on Wednesday.
> We can win that game. The Bulls would prolly be a bit tired since they are playing back-to-back games, and the Raps will be fully rested since they had 3 days off. :banana: :clap: :banana:


 Yeah, you'd think so, wouldn't you...

But then again, this is a 4-17 team... can't calculate or predict results of a game based on any other one...


----------

